# Getting Away...



## anotherguy

I resist routine. I resist making plans too far out. I tend to be a little spontaneous and maybe a bit impulsive, though that has diminished a bit as I get older I think.

From our FIRST anniversary, my dear wife started booking us on long weekends away. At first - I was thinking - blech... now we are going to HAVE to do this every year, like it or not.

'like it or not'. funny.

20 years later - I have to admire her wisdom and have told her so. We 'alternate' years (she plans one year, me the next) and it is always a secret where we are going for the other until we get in the car. Nothing crazy or extravagant - just a long weekend at a bed and breakfast, just the 2 of us somewhere within about 100 miles or so of home. We pretty much pick places at random and have never been dissappointed - and have found tons of places we now love and never would have seen otherwise.

It has been, without a doubt,the single best thing we have ever done as a couple We hike a bit, see some sights, go out for dinner & drinks, shop a bit maybe, whatever. Just the two of us - and the bedroom is always scorching hot - its funny, she likes to dress up in lingerie which she never does otherwise. Its sort of a reminder of what it was like when we were dating. 

Has anyone else sort of fallen into a similar sort of 'get away' routine?


----------



## DoYouWoo

It's great that you guys do this, but it's AWESOME that you have managed to keep on doing it for so long, and the benefits are obvious. 

Before we had kids my wife and I (and our disposable income!) did this a couple of times a year, and it was a great success in much the same way as your arrangement - relaxing, exciting, time for each other, and certainly time and opportunity to focus on the physical side of things away from work & family and daily humdrum. 

Since we've had kids (6 years ago) we have done it a couple of times, and now that no.3 has just made a beautiful appearance I guess it'll be a while til we get to do it again, but it is something all couples should aim to do as often as their lives allow!


----------



## anotherguy

Yeah, we started having kids 8 years ago, so it has been a bit more challenging to get away and disengage. But it is only once a year for us and we can always scrape up someone to watch the kids for a couple nights.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Me & my husband missed this part of our marriage for the 1st 19 yrs, this was really mindless of us, we were just plain "cheap" back then, always planning & saving for the future, then kids came, working on the houses, every vacation was geared towards Family pretty much, we never neglected those .... but we totally neglected "*US*" getting off alone for a night or 2. 

In the last 3 yrs we started doing this -after our last child was born, WE come ALIVE , and oh , these are some of the best memories we have ever had together. 

I just booked an overnighter to a romantic southern hospitality Inn that is known for pampering- another new experience & I am sure a treasured memory when we leave their grounds. 

I jump at doing this any time our college bound son comes home for more than a few weeks, he doesn't mind watching the clan & could use the extra $$ for books. 

This was the most romantic setting ever in a room, we filled it with love songs, had our own heart shaped pool behind closed doors, & a champainge glass hot tub, we so overloaded that thing with bubbles , they were dripping onto the floor below. Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 










I am always searching for the *Romantic *, we especially love Country get aways -to go hiking hand in hand, view the beauty of nature, waterfalls , natural reserves, caves . Last year we got a secluded cabin in the woods, my cell phone didn't even have reception -had our own private hot tub on the porch where the birds were whisteling & only wildlife could see. We ran into people from all over the world in this small hick town. It was a pleasant surprise, even if our GPS went out & we got lost for a short time. 

Hocking Hills Ohio | Official Visitors Web Site - hockinghills.com


----------



## anotherguy

SimplyAmorous - sounds nice! One of my fears was that it all morph into some big event, and suddenly it becomes as much about 'the trip' as anything else... For us, part of what we (I) like about it is that we keep it simple and sweet - and it need not - almost prefferably not - a big deal which leaves more time to talk, relax, and let the focus stay on us rather than what we are doing. At least to some extent.


----------



## anotherguy

Dean - cool. Like I said, '....like when we were dating'. Its easy to forget, probably too easy.

The good news is that for us, a years worth of the daily grind and stresses and the accumulated failures we have and minor bickering and friction evaporates pretty quickly with the smallest amount of 'maintenance'.


----------



## Hope1964

We do something similar, although we usually pick the places together. It started when we were dating and we went away for our 'anniversary' and our birthdays every year. Now that we can afford it, we do several trips a year. We always do Grey Cup in whatever city it's in, plus 3 or 4 other weekends every winter. Every spring we go to Canmore for our anniversary for 3 nights. We camp together every weekend we can in summer. We also get away in the city - Jan 21 we have a night booked at a romantic hotel, a couples massage and some fun alone together, right here in the city we live in.

It's great now that the kids are grown and we can go without them. We do take them if they want to come, but usually they don't


----------



## anotherguy

Seems like its that time of year again for us to go away for a weekend. Thought I would dig out this old thread and post a question in it.

Its 'her turn' to do it, so I have no idea what the plan is... where....when, etc.

We dont trade gifts often... rarely at all. I got her something on our 10th 15th etc. This is an 'odd' year but I want to give her something anyway. Its been a busy year again with 2 little ones and I'd like to give her something since it feels like another small victory to chalk up another year.

Ladies - (or guys)... ever received (or given) a small gift that was particularly enjoyed for your anniversary or whatever?

Impossible to answer without knowing her, I know... but just thought I'd throw a line out there and maybe get lucky.


----------



## Hope1964

I got earrings that match my e-ring (circle of diamonds around a sapphire). I adore them.

One hour body scrub followed by one hour massage, together with hubby (I actually bought that for the both of us)

Two little stuffed/beanbag mice that for years sat on our bedframe. We'd put them in suggestive positions together as a hint to each other sometimes. Till one of them fell apart.


----------



## EI

anotherguy said:


> Ladies - (or guys)... ever received (or given) a small gift that was particularly enjoyed for your anniversary or whatever?
> 
> Impossible to answer without knowing her, I know... but just thought I'd throw a line out there and maybe get lucky.


The Christmas that I was pregnant with our last child, my husband typed (single-spaced, even) a full-page letter to me reminding me of all that we had been through, good and bad, up until that time. He went into great details going over every big event and milestone in our life together. He mentioned each of our family members and close friends and what impact they had had on our lives. He even remembered so many simple and mundane events in our life together in great detail. It told me so much about the man that I had married and what we had been through together.

That was 18 years ago, 13 years into our relationship together at the time. Since then we have experienced many beautiful highs and some horrific lows, but one thing remains..... no gift that he has ever given me, with the exception of our children, has ever been so meaningful to me. None.... and all it cost was a piece of paper, some ink, a walk down Memory Lane and a great deal of his time.

Just a thought..............


----------



## galian84

Wow, that really is awesome =) 

Though I'm not married and my relationship is relatively new, I can definitely see the benefit of getting away with your SO. There's something great about getting away from everyone, from everything, and just spending a few days alone with your spouse. Boyfriend and I take a trip every 2-3 months...may be for a week, or sometimes just a weekend. I have an insatiable wanderlust anyway, so it's something I do plan on continuing with my future husband, whether it's my current boyfriend, or someone else. 

Definitely encourage it to all couples, married or not.

Especially now with sites like LivingSocial and Groupon, where there are tons of cheap weekend getaway deals...there's really no reason NOT to take a trip every now and then!


----------



## Son of Kong

Love getting away, used to go a few times a year just little trip mostly her birthday etc., since we stared our R we have looked for anytime to have some time to ourselves, weekends or over nights plus we found a little beach on a river near our house even a few hours seems like an escape.


----------



## anotherguy

Empty Inside said:


> ... He even remembered so many simple and mundane events in our life together in great detail. It told me so much about the man that I had married and what we had been through together......


nice. Not sure I will go that route but sounds sweet.


----------



## anotherguy

Hope1964 said:


> I got earrings that match my e-ring (circle of diamonds around a sapphire). I adore them.
> 
> One hour body scrub followed by one hour massage, together with hubby (I actually bought that for the both of us)
> 
> Two little stuffed/beanbag mice that for years sat on our bedframe. We'd put them in suggestive positions together as a hint to each other sometimes. Till one of them fell apart.


You mean like a joint spa thing?

I sort of like that idea... but the problem is I have no idea where we are going so cant really plan for it.

I can say I have never really had a serious massage in my life. She loves them however and has done the spa thing.. hot stones, wraps.. afew times and always loves it.

She is also depressingly indifferent to jewelry, though she does like 'dangly' earrings (she has long hair). I have bought her some very (very) nice jewelry and she simply doesnt wear them hardly ever. Wedding ring? She is apoplectic and will not remove it for 10 seconds. Everything else...meh. She is low key - little makeup and jewelry - but she is killer nonetheless in that girl-next-door kind of way.


----------



## anotherguy

galian84 said:


> ..Especially now with sites like LivingSocial and Groupon, where there are tons of cheap weekend getaway deals...there's really no reason NOT to take a trip every now and then!


Nice. I happen to think Groupon and LivingSocial dont give you the deals you think... but that is another debate altogether.

One thing I have learned... is that it (almost) doesnt matter where we go. In fact - as it has turned out... some of the chepest, out-of-the-way places we have been have turned out to be the best. We are not into gambling or clubbing or a night on the town.. we both are more of the hiking, hanging out at a scenic overlook, checking out the local scene, maybe a used bookstore, quiet dinner for 2 types. Shrug.

"BK" (Before Kids) we did travel more, much more... but seems to me the low key weekends when we are focused more on each other rather than (insert activity here.. scuba diving, skydiving, parasailing whatever..) have been more memorable? Certainly less frantic.

But. Its all good.


----------



## Hope1964

I am actually not a jewellery person at all either, but the fact the earrings match my e-ring is VERY cool. He obviously put a lot of thought into the gift.

And yeah, the joint spa thing. We get couples massages together a few times a year ever since then  Any way you could pry it out of her where you're going?


----------



## anotherguy

Hope1964 said:


> .. Any way you could pry it out of her where you're going?


yeah - she would fess up in 2 seconds if I asked. She is usually dying to tell me. But it would break the trend, you see.

But - I suppose its not always hard to book it with just a little (1 day) notice and snapping down the plastic - so I am going to stash this in my head and if I get the chance I may do this. Good idea.

I'm a little uncomfortable with the massage/spa thing for myself. Is that wierd?


----------



## LovesHerMan

The joint spa idea sounds lovely.

Here are some of the things that I would like. Don't know if your wife has similar tastes.

A compilation CD or IPod collection of her favorite songs.

A framed picture drawn by one of your children of the two of you, or of your whole family.

A number of roses for the years of your marriage, with a note attached to each with a memory of that year.

A video of the kids saying how much they love Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## Hope1964

anotherguy said:


> I'm a little uncomfortable with the massage/spa thing for myself. Is that wierd?


Not weird at all. My hubby had never had a massage before I met him, then I bought him one as a gift, he said it was OK but didn't go again for years. He's still totally grossed out by the thought of getting a guy RMT. Since his cheating he only goes when I am also getting one, and only when I make the appts. But he is always happy to go when we do. He was a little leery of the body scrub thing we did, but afterwards he liked the way his skin felt.

I also finally convinced him to get a pedicure a couple of years ago to deal with his cracked heels, now he actually suggests we get them together 

If you do end up going be sure to report back


----------



## anotherguy

lovesherman said:


> The joint spa idea sounds lovely.
> 
> Here are some of the things that I would like. Don't know if your wife has similar tastes.
> 
> A compilation CD or IPod collection of her favorite songs.
> 
> A framed picture drawn by one of your children of the two of you, or of your whole family.
> 
> A number of roses for the years of your marriage, with a note attached to each with a memory of that year.
> 
> A video of the kids saying how much they love Mommy and Daddy.


drawn picture from the kids didnt occur to me at all... I was thinking something more 'me' to 'her'... but I know I would love it - that is a really good idea too. Really what better thing could there be to illustrate 'success' on an anniversary, right? 

good one. :smthumbup:


----------



## millers4691

Wow. Very inspiring. You have a wonderful 20 years of marriage. I should try it with my wife...
Get Ex Boy Friend Back


----------



## heavensangel

I love the whole idea of this! The fact that you surprise each other just sounds so romantic to me. 

Have you taken pictures during your past getaways? If so, what about a scrapbook full of past getaway memories: pics, notes, any memorabilia you may have kept ie: matchbook covers, menus, brochures, etc. Might be fun to go through it while on your next romantic rendezvous. You can even add to it every year - the gift that keeps on giving? 

Just a thought.....


----------



## missymrs80

There is a cute little b&b i know of...very old fashioned, all antique furniture. But the shocker is.....one of the bedrooms has a huge mirror on the top of the canopy of the bed. My DH doesnt know about this....just got the idea to book this room for a suprise for him after reading this!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

missymrs80 said:


> There is a cute little b&b i know of...very old fashioned, all antique furniture. But the shocker is.....one of the bedrooms has a huge mirror on the top of the canopy of the bed. My DH doesnt know about this....just got the idea to book this room for a suprise for him after reading this!


Oh yeah, you gotta have that experience at least once :thumbup:... after enjoying that where we was ..with the constallations & all.... I said ..."hmmm honey, can we do the mirrors on the ceiling thing?" but it's an impossiblity cause our ceiling is a ^ -unless we got a new bed like your Bed & Breakfast has....

We did the next best thing...we shopped for the biggest mirror we could find and put it at the front of our bed!


----------



## anotherguy

heavensangel said:


> I love the whole idea of this! The fact that you surprise each other just sounds so romantic to me.
> 
> Have you taken pictures during your past getaways? If so, what about a scrapbook full of past getaway memories: pics, notes, any memorabilia you may have kept ie: matchbook covers, menus, brochures, etc. Might be fun to go through it while on your next romantic rendezvous. You can even add to it every year - the gift that keeps on giving?
> 
> Just a thought.....


Yeah - you know I started a few years ago doing a yearly photo album. 2009...2010..2011... of all the pics I/we take during a year. Last year - we had 7,000 pics to go through... I am a bit of a hack photographer you see.

I do the shutterfly thing. a 12x12 book with about 110 pages in it per year. Seems like it is the only 'prints' we ever really do anymore. Lets face it - digital pictures only go so far... a printed and bound album will be a nice thing to have in 20 years I expect. 

Good idea though.


----------



## anotherguy

missymrs80 said:


> There is a cute little b&b i know of...very old fashioned, all antique furniture. But the shocker is.....one of the bedrooms has a huge mirror on the top of the canopy of the bed. My DH doesnt know about this....just got the idea to book this room for a suprise for him after reading this!


Nice. I've said it already I think - We have been to dozens of B&B's.. they are all different - all have their own character.. and I dont think we have ever been disappointed.

Just doing it is the important part though. It almost doesnt matter where.

The mirror sounds fun. I would soo dig that I think... and she would too.


----------

